# Hello from Normandy



## patelie (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello
I am French, 53 years old and living in Normandy 5 kilometers south of Pegasus Bridge, near Caen.
I am also the webmaster of 2 websites. one dedicated to D-day and the second to the bird we restored with the Association Merville-Dakota.
The C-47 is now on display at the Merville battery museum


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Glad to have you with us. Happy posting.


----------



## trackend (Aug 3, 2009)

Bonjour Patelie
welcome to the site


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome... i look forward to your posts


----------



## imalko (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome and greetings from Serbia. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## seesul (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome aboard and greeting from Czech Republic8)
One day I have to visit Normandy, guess in 2, 3 years...
And thank you for what are you doing for Allies who put their foots on the Normandy beaches...


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome!!! 

I see you already have a signature. 8)


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Normandy is a beautiful place. I took a trip there back in 1995. I might try and go back there early next year.


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome aboard! It'll be nice to have your perspective!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2009)

Bienvenue.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello Patrick, and welome from England.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2009)

Hiya Patrick, welcome aboard.


----------



## patelie (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks all, for your welcome.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) Southern California.


Wheels


----------



## DBII (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome from TX

DBII


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 7, 2009)

Welcome aboard. I wonder what it must be like to have so much history available to you almost right out your front door! Can't wait for your posts!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 7, 2009)

Bonjour Patelie, and welcome from Denmark.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2009)

G'day mate welcome from Oz...


----------



## TheWarshop (Aug 10, 2009)

Bonjour from The War shop! I live close to where that C-47 was born in Southern California. Great restoration! There is a B-17 restoration going on at the Planes of Fame Museum where I visit often. planesoffame.org 

I am so jealous, I want to live where you live. I have been to Normandy and toured with Jules with Battle Bus. Do you know him?

Daniel
The War shop - World War 2 Military Models, Books, Movies and more!


----------

